# SOME SHOP IMPROVMENTS



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I had an OK router table








I was on the watch for a decent router lift and or table but i just dont use the router as much since it was a PIA to adjust it so when woodsmith offered free plans I ordered the router lift so with minimal parts and money i put it together counter top i got for free with plate and all i have around 100.00 in it all no its not perfect but it is an improvement for me 



































*NEXT UP*
Is a jig for sanding wheels round … here is the old one 









and then the new one



























the kerf cuts are at 1 inch intervals 
*NEXT UP *
THANKS TO Brian and HTL this will be a huge help in making kerf cut in tires for treads



























*NEXT UP* 
Last but not the least a little more organized wood area 
i got this for free from cabinet shop near me 









as you can see to the right of the fence i needed something as i could not move my fence anymore then 9 inches to right so here is my shelf before 









and then after MMMM WONDER HOW LONG IT WILL BE LIKE THIS LOL :<))









thats the quick tour of improvements for my shop i do hope you enjoyed some of them :<)))


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Well you have been busy Tony. 
Some top improvements sir, well done. 
Always a good feeling to sort, clean out and organize; love the jigs.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I built that same router lift and really love it. I couldn't locate, locally, the threaded rod but did get something close.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Neat looking kerfing jig *GR8*... u should make a dedicated blog 4 it.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## mdzehr (May 23, 2017)

Love the router lift Tony! Something that is lacking in my shop. I'll have to keep this in mind. Great job!


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks *GR8*!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nice stuff comon out of the shop buddy,hey even your good friend teds like what youve done-lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> nice stuff comon out of the shop buddy,hey even your good friend teds like what youve done-lol.
> 
> - pottz


yes I do wish for him to step into the path of an oncoming truck … no convoy :<))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> nice stuff comon out of the shop buddy,hey even your good friend teds like what youve done-lol.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


cmon look at that face how could you not trust and believe in him. ;-\


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> nice stuff *comon* out of the shop buddy,hey even your good friend teds like what youve done-lol.
> - pottz


So you calling *GR8*'s stuff *comon*, first you bandy around *suck* and now *comon*... then you dare to call him buddy, who you gonna take to next time… getting the notion that *SWMBO* may be feeling the relegation to *not MBO*...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> nice stuff *comon* out of the shop buddy,hey even your good friend teds like what youve done-lol.
> - pottz
> 
> So you calling *GR8* s stuff *comon*, first you bandy around *suck* and now *comon*... then you dare to call him buddy, who you gonna take to next time… getting the notion that *SWMBO* may be feeling the relegation to *not MBO*...
> ...


your pure evil duckie,turning us on one another,god i love you-lol. you are a word smith and use it too much for your own enjoyment.so just to derail your logic let me say*,nice work 'BUDDY"-LOL.*


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Tony, anytime you clean up, and make some new jigs/fixtures to make the work easier, and more accurate is a great day in the shop. Those days will pay dividends down the line.

Thanks for sharing.

I think from now on though you may be referred to as a Ted magnet.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

> cmon look at that face how could you not trust and believe in him. ;-\n
> - pottz


i think he even looks shady sort of like the devil or a duck LOL :<))


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> cmon look at that face how could you not trust and believe in him. ;-
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


im surprised it's stiil up i figured cricket would have that gone by now.actually ive havn't seen her around much lately.i havn't been reprimanded in a long time-lol.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

cmon look at that face how could you not trust and believe in him. ;-

- pottz

i think he even looks shady sort of like the devil or a duck LOL :<))

- GR8HUNTER

im surprised it s stiil up i figured cricket would have that gone by now.actually ive havn t seen her around much lately.i havn t been reprimanded in a long time-lol.

- pottz
[/QUOTE]



> im surprised it s stiil up i figured cricket would have that gone by now.actually ive havn t seen her around much lately.i havn t been reprimanded in a long time-lol.
> 
> - pottz





> angels do not get reprimanded :<))
> 
> cmon look at that face how could you not trust and believe in him. ;-
> 
> ...


----------

